# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Mkey - MINI_Flasher S-series [MF180S/MF190S] : Added!

## 4gsmmaroc

*Hi by All.*  From now we add some features under free.   MF180S + MF190S You can downgrade / rebrand firmware FREE by Mkey - Mini Flasher.   *How it work ?*  *- connect modem* *- select comport* *- press unlock*  Mkey software detected acceptable firmware and automatical do it update .  After this need [in s-series] make some small hardware modification for completed modem unlock.  
Available next firmware versions:   01. - ZTE MF190S BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B01 - Mobinil - LIMITED! 02. - ZTE MF190S BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B03 - Mobinil - LIMITED! 03. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B05 - Etisalat  04. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B05 - GSELL  05. - ZTE MF190S KYI_UA_MF190SV1.0.0B02 - Kyivstar  06. - ZTE MF190S MTS_UA_MF190SV1.0.0B01 - MTC  07. - ZTE MF190S UCE_UZ_MF190SV1.0.0B04 - UCEL  08. - ZTE MF190S MET_KH_MF190SV1.0.0B03 - Metfone  09. - ZTE MF190S MAXIS_MY_MF190SDV1.0.0B08 - Maxis  10. - ZTE MF190V BD_IDEAMF190V1.0.0B01 -Idea  11. - ZTE MF180S BD_MF180SV1.0.0B01 - Djuice  12. - ZTE MF180S MTS_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B07 - MTC  13. - ZTE MF180S ETI_EG_MF180SV1.0.0B02 - Etisalat  14. - ZTE MF180S LIFE_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B02 - Life  15. - ZTE MF180S KYI_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B04 - Kyivstar    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    B.R Mkey - Modem Unlock Key team;

----------

